# Built-in Bookshelves "Counter"



## scbunker (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello all. Maybe you can help.

I'm working on designing some built-ins for a room in our house. An image of the full assembly is attached. Each of those sections are 32" wide.

I'm struggling a bit with how to transition from the cabinets below to the shelf above. I want there to be a protrusion past the depth of the cabinet door. I'm calling this piece a "counter" as in countertop. Maybe there's a better name for it? One large board across the entire length seems too difficult to do for multiple reasons.

I'm thinking of routing a groove in the bottom of all 5 of the shallow sections and routing a tongue in a board to insert and glue. And shoot some brads from the bottom. A section of what that would look like is also attached.

I don't want that seam to be visible. I'll be painting these, so I hope I can putty it and sand it smooth enough to paint over it and no one will know it's there.

Is there a better way to do this? I specifically don't want a face frame on the bottom shelf - I want it to be completely flat (horizontally), no lip. 

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

You don't need a bottom on the upper box. Build the top box with a face frame with no bottom rail and set it on the counter top or attach the counter top to the top box and have no top on the lower box. I am doing exactly the same thing right now. I am doing mine with no bottom rail and on the top box. The counter top will be sitting on and attached to the bottom box.


----------



## scbunker (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks @Sawdustguy.

I had thought of that. Two questions (thinking out loud here - thinking about how I'd install it): That counter top is 14' long and 13" wide. I think the only way I could reasonably do that is to make it out of plywood and then I'd still have the tongue and groove situation. I don't really want to joint and glue up a 14' long, 13" wide board. Though if you think it's not all that difficult to do, let me know.

Second: There would be no bottom structural support for the uppers boxes. I'd have to assemble the top and sides in the room instead of in the shop and then carefully sit them up there. I could maybe do a short board on the bottom at the back. After I got them up there, I'd need to then carefully plumb the sides. But then I'd have a problem securing them to the bottom. I can't screw in from underneath because the upper verticals are sitting right on top of the lower verticals. I don't want to do pocket screws on the inside of the box, and I'd only have access to one side from the outside of the box.

Am I thinking about any of this wrong?


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I will assemble mine in the room and rely on the cabinet back to keep the sides plumb. I am thinking about some kind of removable lower rail as part of the upper face frame to keep it plumb while installing.


----------



## scbunker (Jul 17, 2020)

How will you secure the upper box to the lower box/countertop?

Also, are you making one large board as a countertop?


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

The counter top will be made up of multiple pieces glued up because my top is 22" deep. Upper box will only be screwed into the wall studs. I am still figuring out how to secure the top box to the counter top or if it is necessary. Considering toe screwing the top box to the counter top using finish screws.


----------

